# (email) contacting YouTubers



## PeterT (Aug 20, 2022)

Maybe dumb question but I've always wondered. Maybe some of you YouTube savvy / content developer types can answer. I know one ask a question in the Comments section (for all to see), hoping the Youtuber will notice, determine if its worth answering & reply in same Comment area. I noticed if you click on the 'about' the popup sometimes hints at an email like below 'for business inquiries'. Some show nothing at all. 

What's the general conclusion here - they generally just don't have a mode of contact to the public... unless someone wants to donate some merch or something (business)? LOL


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 21, 2022)

I contacted keith rucker last week regarding his monarch 10ee lathe he just acquired.  He answered me promptly...


----------



## Everett (Aug 21, 2022)

I'm not sure why some YouTubers don't have a public email address to use.  Honestly I think getting to hear from people all over the world and share ideas (and sometimes stuff back and forth) is a large portion of the fun.  

I suppose that, like a lot of groups of people, there are varied reasons one would/would not want to be able to be contacted.  Considering how easy it is to make an email address for one's channel that can be devoted to that, and not use one's mail email account for YouTube correspondence, it seems like a no brainer for me.  But again, I have my reasons for wanting to visit.  Such as stay at home parent cabin fever, lol. 

As for the comments section, some producers are so big that it's almost pointless to comment, some will respond randomly, and some (mostly smaller channels like mine) will answer every single one.  I haven't batted 1000 on answering all of mine but try to get most of them.  Granted, family life has restricted my shop project and video editing time the last year and a bit but hopefully I can start getting more "out the door" and posted in September.

And for what it's worth, my channel email is everettsworkshop@gmail.com if you ever want to give me a shout.  I know the system here has PM's but it's always fun to get mail.  Even if it's electronic, lol.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 21, 2022)

A lot of what ends up coming through those emails are spam and a lot of the big names also get a ton of asks for shoutouts and other crap. They basically have to ignore almost all emails to have some sanity.

Most also have other social media presence like instagram or twitter or similar and engage more there if they actually want communication.

My channel I haven't bothered listing a business email yet, but will get around to it someday when I see the need. @Everett - I hope you don't use the same business email as your google account for your channel, if so, you might want to change that.


----------



## PeterT (Aug 21, 2022)

Thanks for comments, pretty much what I figured


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 21, 2022)

I've emailed a bunch of folks, Ca Lem, This Old Tony, our own Everett to name a few and they have all written back.


----------



## PeterT (Aug 21, 2022)

@David_R8 by email do you mean through the Comments section or..? (as mentioned I don't see anything equivalent to a message drop box or dedicated email)


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 21, 2022)

PeterT said:


> @David_R8 by email do you mean through the Comments section or..? (as mentioned I don't see anything equivalent to a message drop box or dedicated email)


I contacted each through the email they list on the About tab of the YT page.


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 21, 2022)

PeterT said:


> Maybe dumb question but I've always wondered. Maybe some of you YouTube savvy / content developer types can answer. I know one ask a question in the Comments section (for all to see), hoping the Youtuber will notice, determine if its worth answering & reply in same Comment area. I noticed if you click on the 'about' the popup sometimes hints at an email like below 'for business inquiries'. Some show nothing at all.
> 
> What's the general conclusion here - they generally just don't have a mode of contact to the public... unless someone wants to donate some merch or something (business)? LOL



Hey Peter. I'm prolly not a good statistic because I don't generally like YouTube. 

About half the comments I have posted on videos got a response. Every single email I have ever sent has gotten a response. So I've learned to favour email even if it meant spending hours trying to find an address. 

To be fair though, not all my comments have been worthy of a response. On the other hand, I don't write emails unless I expect an answer and I've always received one. I've not always liked the answers I got though.....LOL!


----------

